# just a few thoughts on OILY BODY SCRUBS



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

ok this has been on my mind for quite awhile now. While anyone can pretty much make an oily sugar scrub at home. It doesn't take rocket science to mix up sugar and oil.

So I wanted to make mine different...... And I haven't tried this I have been pondering this for quite awhile now. But to take my oils, that I want to use for that oily scrub and whip them up like I would my body butter to get a creamy consistency. And to mix the sugar in with it.

Then I saw this on the net while looking for something else. 

http://www.makeitsoap.com/index.php?p=44



> Shea Aloe Glow
> 
> 1 lb Shea Aloe Cream
> 1 1/2 cup sugar or salt
> ...


 

So what are your thoughts on this to make the scrub creamy in texture by whipping it over an ice bath like you do with body butter but with your oils you want to use for your scrub. 

And would seperation be a problem without the polysorbate?

I personally prefer the non-oily ones myself but a seller also tries to please all buyers.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 20, 2008)

That is pretty much how I make my scrubs so the oil does not run down your arm when you scoop it out.   I don't use the recipe you posted but have come up with my own from a recipe that I started with and have tweaked over time. This type of scrub has actually been around for a bit. I think you will like this type of scrub and will have fun experimenting.

Edited to add:  try some butters in there as well. They help to keep the "whipped" texture.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I make my scrubs like that.. like CP... its not an oily scrub.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

How do you make a non-oily scrub if your using all oils/butters in them.....


I'm talking using only oils in a scrub not an emulsifyed one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont know if you want to do that... you will make the tub ultra slippery.. and someone might get hurt.. 

but.. i think if you put 10ozs to 1lb of oils.. you may get it


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not talking about using her exact recipe, but rather the tequnique of whipping the oils into a more of a soild state rather than a liquid state like most use in their scrubs.  And whipping the oils before adding the sugar/salt.

but a slippery tub is a risk with a basic oil/sugar scrub as well.
guess that's why i prefer the non-oily scrubs myself, but I know many prefer the oily scrubs.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 21, 2008)

Give that recipe a try and let us know how it turns out.  And if does not work out, I bet you will still have something you can use for personal use. As for slippery tubs, I put a warning on my scrubs letting the customer know that the scrub can make the tub slippery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I do as well with my non-oil scrub.  Since that is all i make to sell right now.  But I want to add an oily one that is different then just oil and sugar mixed together like you see so many people doing......


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 21, 2008)

Well get to it then there little lady.   You know you can do it. You have the brains, the know how and more than likely the supplies. I bet you come up with something really cool too! It could be all the rage and the most wonderful product you have ever made.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 21, 2008)

biotone, one of the massage lotion/spa supply places, makes a "microbuff body polish" which sounds like what you want to make, a scrub in a lotiony type base....apparently its hot stuff! so there's another market for your product.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 1, 2008)

found this on auracacia's website....i haven't seen it up close and personal in the stores, but i sounds like it might be a thicker,pastey kind of scrub. its got coconut and shea butter in addition to the liquid oils. i am putting this on my "need to give this a try" list.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 1, 2008)

ummmm....yeah.....here's the link!

http://www.auracacia.com/prdDisp.php?I=188100


----------



## CPSoaper (Feb 2, 2008)

I've used this scrub before years ago and just loved it.  It is a different kind of a scrub.

http://www.lather.com/scripts/prodView. ... Category=4

I don't recall this one being terribly oily.


----------

